# Has anyone tried cowboy briquettes for smoking?



## Karcinagenic (Mar 16, 2019)

Saw these are on clearance for $5/14lb bag and was tempted to buy some, ive been using RO lump in my small kamado and sometimes I have trouble keeping the temp low so Ive been tempted to try briquettes. Has good reviews and someone mentioned they replaced Stubbs which was supposed to be a decent briquette brand, but I noticed almost all of the positive  reviews have been between December and February rather than prime grilling time in summer and many sound similar, so im kinda wondering if spme of the good reviews might be fake.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Cowboy-Charcoal-14-2-lb-Charcoal-Briquettes/1000174931​


----------



## mike243 (Mar 17, 2019)

I have had very little charcoal be bad over the year and wouldn't hesitate to buy some,only brand/type I didn't like was cowboy lump 15-20 years ago,tried it for grilling and it was bad about popping and I ended up with grit on my food.


----------



## ristau5741 (Mar 17, 2019)

I stay away from the Cowboy brand, have had issues with rocks in the bag, multiple times.
I've read others having this issue also.


----------



## fivetricks (Mar 17, 2019)

Never tried/seen their briquettes before. I've also had incidents with metal and rocks in the lump so I steer clear of them myself.

But I'd try to briquettes out if I saw them.


----------



## hardcookin (Mar 17, 2019)

I thought a Kamado was only suppose to burn Lump??


----------



## SmokinLogs (Mar 18, 2019)

I have used cowboy briquettes in the past and liked it, but I don’t ever see it for sale around here anymore. For the price I’d say go ahead and get some.


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 6, 2019)

From what I have read, Stubbs and Cowboy are by the same company.  I have used both and like them. I have used them for smoking a fair amount and been pleased. I used them as a base for heat and will add wood, both sticks and chunks for flavor and it has worked well for me.   Never tried them in a ceramic so I can't, or shouldn't comment, but in a WSM and offset, I have had good success.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 6, 2019)

cowboy around here goes snap crackle and pop. garbage. if you can find El Diablo lump outta Mexico.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 6, 2019)

Well my Lowes shows 15 bags.  I will stop and get some to try.


----------



## magnum (Jul 7, 2019)

Costco has 34 lb bags for $20. I bought some previously and now after working my way through a third bag I feel that it burns too hot and too frequently the bag is comprised of smalls. On the plus side, it lights fast. On the downside, it is hard to control in my WSM.


----------

